# Vehicle Docs.



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We are off to France in May and am getting the paperwork sorted out.
Can I take photocopies of all my documents or do I need to take the genuine ones?
I have the old paper driving license, insurance, mot, vehicle V5c. What else would I need.
Cheers.
Johnny F


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johnny

You will need to take your original documents, it is a good idea to also have copies of these and of your passport in case of loss


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

passport and driving license need to be originals. For the other documents, if you are ever asked for them, copies are OK. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> passport and driving license need to be originals. For the other documents, if you are ever asked for them, copies are OK.
> 
> ...


I was pulled over near Weesp SE of Amsterdam for a vehicle document check a few years ago - thought I had left everything home apart from my driving licence but pulled out my folder and there was the MOT certificate. Young policeman was very impressed sent me on my way 

However you don't have a plastic driving licence I thought photo id licences mandatory on continent.

Regards Frank


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> However you don't have a plastic driving licence I thought photo id licences mandatory on continent


Nope. When visiting another member state, the documentary requirements of your home country apply. So if (e.g.):-

: you're from Germany which issues 2-year MoTs, they're valid in the UK
: you have a valid old-style paper driving licence issued in the UK and go to Germany, it's valid there, as it's valid here
: you don't have current UK road tax on your vehicle when driving in France, you're liable to a fine if the offence is disclosed

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Do I need to take/copy my V5c log book. 
Thanks for the replies.
Johnny F


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Do I need to take/copy my V5c log book


As brisey says, _You will need to take your original documents, it is a good idea to also have copies of these and of your passport in case of loss_

Like everything else, you may get away with a copy if the cop on the ground sees fit to accept copies, but the key word is of course *may*. I can't see any reason not to take your original documents. The worse that can happen is that you lose them, and they're all replaceable. The potential alternatives to not having them with you are worse, IMO.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vehicle docs*

Hi

Bring with you the originals of the registration documents, insurance cert, MOT, dricing licence and tax disc.

Photo copy all of them along with your passports and pet passport if applicable. Please these in a sealed envelope at the back of a cupbaord. I have three copies of everything with me.

Also, for those that are away for a long term, it is good to leave a copy of the documents with someone in the UK too. I call my envelope an "ICE pack" - ICE means In Case of Emergency.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> We are off to France in May and am getting the paperwork sorted out.
> 
> I have the old paper driving license.What else would I need.
> Cheers.
> Johnny F


As long as the old paper licence is the Euro type, the one with the translations to Spanish and French on it you will be ok. If it is the very old UK green bit of paper I do not think that is recognised anymore. You can try convincing a police man that it is valid if you like, I wouldn't even try.

I would take a spare set of bulbs, on the spot fine if you cannot change them there and then, a high vis jacket, it is almost becoming mandatory in the EEC, and a spare pair of specs and a warning triangle.

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> However you don't have a plastic driving licence I thought photo id licences mandatory on continent.


Nope, it is not.

One of EU membership benefits: All driving licenses issued by and valid in one member state are automatically valid in all other member states. At least for travel purposes; if you intend to permanently settle down in a foreign member state then licenses prior to the plastic card may have to be replaced after one year of stay.

However, in many countries you are required to carry a photo ID. Not necessarily a driver's license, but it will do.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

In 2009 all licences will be replaced with a new style European licence :wink:


----------

